# How to measure Equi. undecylenate?



## Powderguns (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, as we know equipoise undecylenate, will melt at room   temperature, so if I order 50grams of this compound (and it will be   liquid), for example, how can I measure 10grams of this compound?

Thank you!


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 17, 2013)

U could always through it in the freezer and then break off chunks.. Or just make all 50g at once


----------



## rfagazzi (Feb 17, 2013)

Chances are, it's in a bottle of sorts no? Why not just pour in the desired amount? No different than pouring cough syrup on a spoon.....


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ He's looking for weight not volume. 

EQ  ~ 1.18g/ml

So if you were going to brew ten grams of it you would need 11.8ml of EQ. Took me forever to find that shit the first timed I brewed it.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 17, 2013)

That's true, 
I used to do that to measure it up in a syringe to.. God it's been a long time since I brewed some eq ha


----------



## rfagazzi (Feb 17, 2013)

My bad. I'm so used to overdosing everything by 5% give or take. I usually don't have to concern myself in such a micro fashion. Hmmm........


----------



## rfagazzi (Feb 17, 2013)

I think cottonmouth pretty much nailed it. Good lookin out CM.


----------



## Powderguns (Feb 17, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> ^^ He's looking for weight not volume.
> 
> EQ  ~ 1.18g/ml
> 
> So if you were going to brew ten grams of it you would need 11.8ml of EQ. Took me forever to find that shit the first timed I brewed it.



On basskiller website i found this (batch with 10gr):

"Draw up 12ml of Eq using 12ml syringe, make sure there are no airbubbles  and plunger is exactly in line with 12ml hatch mark. Now slowly squirt  eq into vial until scale says 10.0 grams. For me this is usually exactly  10ml so 1g has 1 mL displacement. Also add the 7.5ml of bb and 2.5ml of  ba"

So it's 1g/ml or 1.18g/ml?


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 17, 2013)

water has a weight/volume of about 1/1. 

If you put eq in water it will sink, so it has to be more than 1 to 1. If you want it to be close enough then ya you can do it that way, But if your making a lot or want to know how much your actually using, its 1.18g/ml roughly.  Basskiller is close enough for most guys, and his calc is great,, but your talking being almost 12% under dosed doing,, doing that to yourself doesn't make any sense. 

I would much rather use 12ml of EQ to account for loss along the way, then your going to end up with a much more accurately dosed product. Rather than starting with an under dosed 10ml, ending with something that is more than like going to be 15-17% under dosed.


----------



## Powderguns (Feb 18, 2013)

So for example if I will order 50grams of equipoise, I will receive roughly 59ml of powder?

Thank you cotton


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 20, 2013)

^^It should be about 59ml of oil, yes.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 20, 2013)

No 50g of liquid eq will be like 42ml because 1g of eq is 1.18ml


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 20, 2013)

^ ya, I got mixed up. lol


----------



## Powderguns (Feb 25, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> No 50g of liquid eq will be like 42ml because 1g of eq is 1.18ml



I'm talking about weighth not volume. 

50g of powder (that become liquid) = 59ml

50grams of liquid (imagine that come solid) = like 42ml

if the supplier send me 42ml of eqipoise, it's equal to 42/1.18 = 35.5 grams of powder.

 or I'm confusing all??


----------

